# I'm sure most of you can relate....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Kids, grandkids. I bet most of you guys can relate with this one. I really like this song. I plan to drown some worms with our girls this weekend and I know it will be time well spent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny you posted this, I just talked to my Daughter in CO this afternoon and she had spent the day at Monument lake fishing. I asked her how it was and she said not so good. I said they weren't biting huh she said no, they were, but that I wasn't there to fish with her.... It sure did make me feel good and bad at the same time.

Enjoy your day with the girls and be sure to take pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don thats a lovely story, no I'm not being funny at all, very touching. It make's me think that after all the struggles of having kids it might be worth it after all!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That song says it all. Reminds of the days spent "fishing" with my Dad. Don't remember any of the fish we caught, but sure can remember the good times. That's all that counts !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Don thats a lovely story, no I'm not being funny at all, very touching. It make's me think that after all the struggles of having kids it might be worth it after all!


Thanks Matt, I knew you were sincere.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thanks needed Don. One day maybe!


----------

